# Would love to know the age and value:



## Pinky13 (Aug 12, 2016)

This was left in the house my parent's just bought.  Of course Lancaster Fabrication went out of business 20 + years ago.  Didn't leave sellers of the items anything.

Would love the know the year it was built and value.  I noticed a similar one posted back in 2011.  No answers there though.


----------



## bholler (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like an 80s stove.  Very little value really a couple hundred bucks at most.  And really scary clearance to the back wall for that stove as well.


----------



## Pinky13 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks.  I did find a Detroit Motor in the back.  My pic wasn't clear enough to make out any information.  I know this is placed in a corner.  They even built a brick floor area for it.  I guess it isn't worth searching the numbers I found on each of the doors!  Again thanks so much.

Now, American Eagle Stoves are no longer in production.  

http://www.woodstove-fireplaceglass.com/

American Eagle Wood Stoves
American Eagles wood stoves are no longer in production and are considered antique. No information
available

I would wonder if finding the year or model, could influence the value?


----------



## bholler (Aug 15, 2016)

Pinky13 said:


> I would wonder if finding the year or model, could influence the value?


nope not much value there at all the exact age or model wont matter.  And as far as the placement goes it would need to be 36" from any unprotected combustible surface. And 12" from one with a proper ventilated heat shield.


----------



## Simonkenton (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes, that curtain is scary, probably would make very good kindling.
If your parents want to burn it there, ditch the curtain. You could probably install a metal heat shield and be safe.


----------



## coaly (Aug 29, 2016)

Double door stoves were invented for fire viewing in 1976. Most stove makers following Fishers lead didn't bend handles in that fashion until 1980. (It is a Fisher clone likely infringing on Frontiers patent rights as well - but a closer copy of the Earth Stove) A close up of the spring handles would help - I can get a closer date if I knew if they were stainless springs, or plated spring steel. The number of winds made of stainless are tighter pre-1980. Does it have a baffle plate inside? That was also added after 1980 to reduce smoke particulate. By 1988 they would no longer be able to produce that model since it would not pass the stricter emission laws as they came into effect that year.
No baffle with older springs; '78 to 1979. Baffle with newer springs '80 to '88.
Any older unlisted (UL) stove is worth what buyer and seller agree upon. Name brands can make a difference, glass doors, etc.They are normally seasonal selling for more as it gets near Fall and much less in the Spring. It should also come with a screen for fire viewing.
It appears in the photo that the pipe diameter is increased from the stove outlet. It would work much better with the pipe and chimney flue sized to the stove outlet all the way up. Exhaust gasses cool when allowed to expand reducing draft, forming creosote and wasting fuel trying to heat a larger area of chimney flue.


----------

